# Have you got the chick bug yet Update and pics



## Royd Wood (Mar 24, 2012)

Its that time of year so we have ordered some chicks for delivery also filling the incubators with some of our rare breed eggs.
  
For delivery 
20 Barred Rock day old females 
150 day old meat birds White Rock Cornish X
Then from across the border (US)
Partridge Rocks, Gold Buff Orps, Araucanas and Cuckoo Marans. (all small numbers)
The bulk of our layers (Red Sex Link) live in trailers in the different pastures with the cattle and sheep but my US order will be for around the store and farm yard. Our incubators will have Chantecler eggs
So who else has the chick bug - what have you coming by delivery or incubator


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 24, 2012)

We bought 7 chicks Monday, a Turken, 3 EEs, a frizzle, and 2 cochin mixes. Yesterday we went back to the same breeder and got 2 leghorns and a polish(mix?). DH is talking about getting or making an incubator and talking about getting more chicks too. DH is planning a larger brooder box too. Yep, I do believe we have been bit by the chick bug!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

I had it. Now On monday I'm getting a Bantam Hen and a Full sized hen. well chicks !!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 24, 2012)

Are you referring to bird flu?? 

Hahahahaha.

We got 20 chicks from the local feed store. Variety style. 2 black australorp, 2 buff orp, 2 buff brahma, 5 americauna, 1 black sex link, 6 barred rocks, 2 silver laced wyandottes, and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 24, 2012)

My ladies have been busy very early this year.  

Julie and Brenda do everything together including incubating eggs.  I believe each are on 8-10 eggs.  Not willing to get bruised to get an exact count!







So far, 39 Buckeye babies have hatched to date.






Silkies have 6 babies so far and several other hens are on more eggs.  The ducks haven't got serious yet, but will before long.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 25, 2012)

Me me me !!!! Put some eggs in the incubator.....I can't rember the exact amount ...the should hatch next week. I hope to hatch and purchase some more Black Copper Marans...I also ordered 6 royal palms,6 Narraganset , and 6 bourbon reds.....and just now relized that order combo may be prophetising some bad juju to come....BUT who care it going to be greatttttttt!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 25, 2012)

NO! No no no.

I dont have it!  

Hubby doesnt allow me in the farms stores until well after Easter..............  and I TRY to stay away from the chick pages. (I failed tonight)

No.  I dont want more chickens.  No.  

I have decided.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

After getting my 4 chicks, I want more. DH is keeping my wings clipped for now.  I have him talking about meat and game birds. So fingers crossed that I can completely convince him.


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2012)

I have 12 "mystery eggs" in the bator (most likely Black East India ducks)

Under a broody hen I have large duck eggs, a couple small duck eggs, some chicken and guinea eggs (placed at appropriate spacing for same time hatch)...yeah, she's gonna be surprised by her motley crew!  

Then there's the 15 turkey poults on their way mid April...and the goslings in late May...and the quail in June...and plans to put German Spitzhauben (Appenzeller) / Buff Brahma cross eggs in the bator next...


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay one of my hens just went broody!


----------



## crazyland (Mar 25, 2012)

We have 22 chicks in the brooder. I got but pretty hard! I have RIR, some of those new white with black spotted hens from tsc and various bantams. 
Still on the list to get is quail.


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 25, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Its that time of year so we have ordered some chicks for delivery also filling the incubators with some of our rare breed eggs.
> 
> For delivery
> 20 Barred Rock day old females
> ...


That sounds like a lot of chickies, watch out those meatbirds will STINK up the barn pretty quick.

What hatchery are you ordering from in the US? I have always dealt with Ideal and never had Issues. Murray McMurray chicks never seem to make it thru the first week with us and take longer to be shipped(which is odd since they are closer then Ideal but Ideal makes it in 24 hrs, murray3-4 days - which may account for loss of most of the orders)

I got brooders full of Quail and Black Leghorns, hatched my first goslings in January, got my first 3 aussi spot ducklings in the brooder as of 4 days ago and a bator full of B/B/S Ameraucanas, Australian Spotted duck, Muscovy duck and goose eggs. Now I just have to seperate all my other breeds out and I will drown in chicks this year!!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 25, 2012)

That sounds like a lot of chickies, watch out those meatbirds will STINK up the barn pretty quick. 

*Only in the barn for 3 weeks max then in pasture pens which we move a couple of times a day*

What hatchery are you ordering from in the US? I have always dealt with Ideal and never had Issues. 

*Now you have me worried Why 3 - 4 days what are they playing at - I have just shipped piglets all over Canada on overnight deliveries*

I got brooders full of Quail and Black Leghorns, hatched my first goslings in January, got my first 3 aussi spot ducklings in the brooder as of 4 days ago and a bator full of B/B/S Ameraucanas, Australian Spotted duck, Muscovy duck and goose eggs. Now I just have to seperate all my other breeds out and I will drown in chicks this year!!!!

*We breed Pheasants and so wanted to do quail this year but not ready for those little guys - hopefully next year*

Good Luck boothcreek and everyone with your 2 legged feathered friends


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2012)

*hangs head in shame*

Got 8 golden comets yesterday to add to the bunch & 6 cornish rocks. They had them for 75 cents a piece, I couldn't resist that offer. This makes total for us 8 full grown RIR, 2 full grown white leghorn, 2 full grown pearl grey guineas, 2 buff orp, 2 black australorp, 2 SLW (all about 6-7 weeks) 4 Americauna, 2 buff brahma, 1 blk sex link, (all about 4-5 weeks), 6 barred rocks (2-3 weeks) and all the new 14 babies are a week old. 


Eeekkk!!! That's 45 birds.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm afraid I have had it too.........I have 7 three week old chicks - 6 Speckled Sussex and 1 mutt. I also have an order coming in May (too-far-away *gasp*) of 20 chicks from Murray McMurray.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 26, 2012)

I will not get any chicks.

I will not get any chicks.

I will not get any chicks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I will not get any chicks.
> 
> I will not get any chicks.
> 
> I will not get any chicks.


Trust me... You WILL get chicks.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I will not get any chicks.
> 
> I will not get any chicks.
> 
> I will not get any chicks.


That's what I tell myself every time I go into Tractor Supply. It works as long as they don't have Speckled Sussex, feather-footed or crested bantams, or Blue Swedish ducks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that too. It doesn't work.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 26, 2012)

We just hatched another batch and i'm very disappointed at how few seem to hatch.  we're only getting 2-4 chicks for about a dozen eggs. ... we've hatched maybe four batches over the last year or so. 

i have a styrofoam incubator i bought from tractor supple and the automatic turner.  we keep the temp set at 99.5 (or whatever it is supposed to be, there is a mark on the thermometer) and keep the water channels full.  I turn the turner off at about 18-19 days. 

I tried hand turning with the first batch, but my schedule can be weird and i stressed about it, so i went back and got the turner.

any ideas what we're doing wrong?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2012)

beckyburkheart said:
			
		

> We just hatched another batch and i'm very disappointed at how few seem to hatch.  we're only getting 2-4 chicks for about a dozen eggs. ... we've hatched maybe four batches over the last year or so.
> 
> i have a styrofoam incubator i bought from tractor supple and the automatic turner.  we keep the temp set at 99.5 (or whatever it is supposed to be, there is a mark on the thermometer) and keep the water channels full.  I turn the turner off at about 18-19 days.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the problem is, but I set 18 eggs in February and had only 4 hatch. Of those 4, only one chick survived.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you'll just have to buy all the chicks so that the rest of us won't be able to!


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 26, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> beckyburkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is an 'expected' number of chicks per dozen eggs?  

 We have lost a couple of chicks, but most of them do fine if they make it out of the egg.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2012)

beckyburkheart said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there is a set number. Hatch rates depend on a lot of different factors such as fertility, temperature, humidity.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 26, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I will not get any chicks.
> 
> I will not get any chicks.
> 
> I will not get any chicks.


You know you want to

We know you want to

Your Hubby knows you want some

Let us know when they arrive


----------



## capretta (Mar 26, 2012)

My goodness! You sure have a lot of them coming! I want to order new chicks SO BAD but my girls are pretty terrible when it comes to introducing new members... 

So instead, I'm waiting for my broody Araucana to hatch her chicks!!!! They will be Araucana/Olive eggers, so I'm pretty excited for them to start laying! Only 11 more days... I hope I don't lose my mind... (;


----------



## daisychick (Mar 26, 2012)

I have 40 week old chicks outside in the brooder and 15 that just hatched in my living room.


----------

